# '93 F350 Diesel. What's It Worth?



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Found a very nice '93 F350 regular cab 8' bed 4X4 7.3 diesel. Looks to be in really good shape. 161K miles. A little rust here and there (dime size). 2006 8' Minute Mount II plow. Corner strobes. Tow package etc... Really nice but the guy is set on $7,000 cash for it. I was going to offer him $6,000 and I think that's generous. He seems to think that because the plow was $4800 in '06 that it's still worth that. What's it really worth?


----------



## beaver2 (Aug 16, 2004)

If it was a powerstroke, I'd say its definatly worth 7000, but those came out in 1994. It is an IDI. I think in 93 and 94 they had the non-turbo IDI and Turbo IDI.

If it's not Turbo I would'nt pay more than $5500- 6000for it.

If it is turbo, I'd pay $6500 for it

If its turbo and a five speed, I'd pay $7000 for it.

I would'nt say he is too far off on the price, but he is a little high.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

He wants what its worth...but with Diesel prices and the economy I doubt he will get it! I think your $6000.00 offer is more than fair to offer him for it.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

I just picked up a 99 diesel F350 for almost a 1/3 off bluebook because it was diesel and the guy had to get rid of it. He ended up coming way down in price. 

Let it sit for a while. Its May you don't need a plow truck yet. See if he still has it in a couple weeks then make him a lower offer.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I told him $6,000 cash bottom line. If he changes his mind I told him to contact me. I'll see what happens.


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

yeah i wouldnt go any higher on price. hes had it on craigslist for a pretty damn long time


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Yeah. He dropped it to $6900 on craigslist today. $6,000 is as high as I'll go.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

So he dropped it $100? What's that? 

Keep waiting.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

half a tank of fuel...


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

The asking price had been $7500. I'm going to hold out.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

keep holding man i'd say you prob be much better off getting some like 99 or newer .


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Is it Auto or manual?


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

It's an auto with manual locking hubs. He dropped it to $6000. OK guys, do I pull the trigger or no? I have contracts to sign in like a month. I want to make sure I have a truck before I sign them.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

might wanna hold for a bit longer . you gotta ask yourself do plan on owning this truck for over 5 yrs + or not . if not i'd suggest getting something a bit newer with a turbo 7.3 or 6.0 if plan on towing stuff like your tractor . the other thing is what will diesel prices be when fall hits i don't know nor do i wanna think about it cause right now it it makes me sick


----------



## beaver2 (Aug 16, 2004)

If you want it, go for it. You got him down pretty far. It's a fair price IMHO and looks clean. you make enough plowing a few drives where the price of fuel does'nt hurt (to a point)

I get about 12-16 with my IDI 5 spd mostly towing 3k. It plows great too.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm going to keep looking. I love the truck, but I just want something that's very reliable. I'm going to be doin commercial lots and can't have something that's going to be a headache. I'm looking at a newer '02 GMC 2500 now.


----------



## Chipper (Mar 30, 2008)

Boy I wished I lived a little closer. Just can't work out driving that far. Those older non-turbo diesels run forever. Nothing really to go wrong, except the trans. It would be gone if it was in my neck of the woods. I'd rather have an older truck that is easy to work on. NO computer controlled crap to go wrong, less expense to keep running, and less trips to the stealership to get fixed. Ask yourself what are you really gaining by spending more money on a newer truck???


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I ended up getting the '02 2500. Oh well, the Ford was still nice. I'd suggest it to anyone looking for one.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

post up some pics new truck gas or did ya end up getting a diesel after all


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm picking it up on Tuesday so I'll try to have pics up by next weekend. For the price it was a no brainer. They took my boat as a partial trade, so it's even better. Ended up getting the 6.0 gas with the 4.10 rear. Shouldn't be great except for gas, but whatever, thats what trucks are for. The Dakota is my fuel saver lol.


----------

